# IODINE LEACH - What Kind?



## relpub3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,

What kind of iodine can be used in an iodine leach?

I know it should technically be :

Iodine crystals; iodine sublimed; iodine bisublimate CAS No.: 7553-56-2

but since this kind of iodine are also being used to make prohibited substances, they are hard to come by. Can we use other forms of iodine instead?

Thanks

Alberto


----------



## badastro (Aug 22, 2007)

sodium or potassium iodide will work.


----------



## Irons (Sep 18, 2007)

Iodine and Ammonium Hydroxide are a deadly combination.

I have a scar on the palm of my hand from a few milligrams of Nitrogen Tri-Iodide that I had in water inside a glass litmus paper vial. I thought it would be safe to have it wet but it detonated in my hand as I was shaking it and watching timy bubbles of Nitrogen evolve.

This happened a long time ago in High School. We used to make it as a prank and leave it to dry on bits of filter paper. It would go off at the slightest touch. Even the flash of light from a camera would set it off.

Very dangerous stuff.

Be careful when playing with Ammonia. Silver Ammonia complexes have been known to explode, so that final wash with Ammonia to get rid of any Silver has a potential for problems. Don't try to evaporate it to concentrate the Silver. It could give you a nasty surprise.


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 18, 2007)

What do you do for a job irons ?


----------



## Irons (Sep 19, 2007)

Let's see..

I just putter around.

Been involved with prospecting for over 40 years. 

I tried selling my concentrates to commercial refiners but found they're mostly a bunch of crooks or have no idea how to process anything but free metal, so I decided to use my degree in chemistry and do my own. That's pretty much what led me here.

Since i'm working with a specific feed stock, much of what is talked about here really doesn't apply.

People have been panning Gold out of streams here since Colonial times but its all fine material. The largest nugget was around an ounce. Most is dust, so those of you who work placers know what a nightmare that can be.

It's all technique with a little magic.


----------



## EVO-AU (Feb 28, 2008)

Irons, Hi ole buddy. In one of your posts ( I just found it ) you mentioned using Ammonia to eliminate Silver from the leached ore. Do you have a process I can use ? I sure would appreciate it. EVO


----------



## rainmaker (Dec 10, 2008)

I have used Providone-Iodine Solution 10% (titratable iodine 1.0%) with success on raw mid-grade ore. You have to keep the jar caped as exposure to air will cause the iodine to evaporate. Do not use a bubbler or other device to agitate the PMG bearing material, as that introduces air to the process. It is slow but very selective. If done properly, no off gassing occurs. I get mine at the local farm supply store. It's used as a disinfectant on the farm.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 10, 2008)

Where is Irons ? I haven't seen him since i've been back. Anyone heard from him ?

Irons, where you at ?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 10, 2008)

He isn't well, so he's not been on the board. I haven't heard from him in some time now. 

I think of him often. He brought a sense of balance to the board with his careful logic. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah i just searched his postings and it's been since oct. since he posted.
Didn't he say he had a nasty little bout with some Mercury that nearly took him out here a few months back ?

Hope he's alright. :?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 10, 2008)

Not mercury------I think it was arsenic.

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah that was it Harold. Something about getting part of his ear or was it nose cut on maybe. I can't remember if that was Irons or not. My mind doesn't function so well nowdays.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe he said he poisened himself by getting one breath of arsinic from some cons he was working.
Randy


----------

